# I've been asked to make hard lemonade need help



## Coo brewing (30/8/15)

Hi guys my mate has just dropped about 10 kgs of lemons at my place from his Trees any one got any tips or recipes read a few threads on this I would like to make something low alcohol so I could use for shandy or Radler style


----------



## Coo brewing (8/9/15)

Ok so made this last week 
5kg lemons sliced boiled for 20 mins in 5litres of water
50gm fresh ginger in water
200gm non ferment able sugar 
50gm ferment able sugar 
15 litre water

I imputed in to ibrew will follow with the numbers

I added a dry packet of us05 after 3days fermenting was still very sweet so I had my secondary yeast cake from a wheinstapen ( spelt wrong) yyeast tasted today recidule sugar has gone and has become a tiny bit not so sweet I am try it at room temp but for my taste would like it just a fraction sweeter may add. 50gm more of non ferment able sugar 
I'm happy I did this as there seems to be no one on here that has and with my small lemon trees starting to fruit more and more will have something to do with the produce


----------



## Bomber Watson (8/9/15)

I'm interested in how you get on.


----------



## Coo brewing (8/9/15)




----------



## Coo brewing (19/9/15)

Ok so all bottled had 1 tonight really happy with flavour next time i will take peel of half of the lemons just because of bitterness , it's very low alcohol which. Is fine for me .go try it folks


----------



## blotto (19/9/15)

My little lemon tree is starting to kick off as well, I'll have to give this a go when I'm getting enough.


----------

